# Is the "slow" UI still there?



## ffletch (Jan 3, 2003)

Was thinking about getting a Premiere and all of the reviews say that the UI was slow but they're pretty much all old reviews. What's the current wisdom? Is the HD UI still as slow as it was? I've read that it might be related to the the 2nd core not being enabled. So is the 2nd core enabled now?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ffletch said:


> Was thinking about getting a Premiere and all of the reviews say that the UI was slow but they're pretty much all old reviews.


We really don't need yet another thread on this, do we? Ug.
The reviews are still valid



> What's the current wisdom?


The HDUI is faster than some cable boxes, and much slower than many people want.



> Is the HD UI still as slow as it was?


The HDUI is now slightly faster than it was before the last update. Slightly.



> I've read that it might be related to the the 2nd core not being enabled. So is the 2nd core enabled now?


Yes, which makes improvements in many areas mostly not related to the HDUI.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I still use the SDUI instead of the HDUI because the HDUI is still to slow.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> We really don't need yet another thread on this, do we? Ug.
> The reviews are still valid


Someone needs to create a sticky thread: "Yes! The HDUI is still slow".

Personally I use HDUI and find it acceptable. Could it be better? Yes, much. However, it's not the end of the world. It wouldn't deter me from buying a Premiere.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

After each update I try the HDUI so I can make comments about it. 

While the HDUI works fine for me I still find the SDUI superior in just about every way. 

I don't have DVRs to "watch" their UIs and want to spend as little time as possible using and being in the UI. So under my criteria the SDUI is and will likely remain superior to the HDUI. 

If for some reason you want to spend lots of time in the UI, I suppose the HDUI is "prettier" and if you have no idea what you want to record will provide lots of visual adds (recommendations) for shows to help you out. 

But the reality is "slow" or "fast" or "acceptable" is in the eyes of the beholder. If you are coming from a Series 2 you will likely think the HDUI is rocket ship fast. If you are coming from a Series 3 HD not so much. 

If you need/want a new DVR the Premiere works just fine in either the HDUI or SDUI. 

Good Luck,


----------



## ffletch (Jan 3, 2003)

The big draw for me is the increased networking speed. I do a lot of streaming from my local server here and I'm sick of all of the work-arounds to get it working right (e.g. having to start a video early so that enough of it will be there when I start watching when using the pytivo method or having to dial back the quality when using the streambaby method). It just seems silly that bottle neck is the TiVo itself. But I'll stop ranting.

So I was about to pull the trigger on a Premiere and then I though to myself - I don't want to sacrifice UI speed for network speed. So I figured I'd ask to get the most up to date info. So it sound like the UI is not "fixed" and is still slow. But it sound like I might be happy with the SDUI. I'm curious if all of the reviews about the increased networking speed are true. I haven't heard anything to lead me to believe that they aren't.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ffletch said:


> So I was about to pull the trigger on a Premiere and then I though to myself - I don't want to sacrifice UI speed for network speed. So I figured I'd ask to get the most up to date info. So it sound like the UI is not "fixed" and is still slow. But it sound like I might be happy with the SDUI. I'm curious if all of the reviews about the increased networking speed are true. I haven't heard anything to lead me to believe that they aren't.


You *can* use the SDUI, it is much faster on a series 4 than a series 2 SDUI and significantly faster than a series 3 SDUI. And yes, the network transfer speed is much faster than on a series 3/HD.


----------



## ffletch (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, if that wasn't good timing I don't know what was . So - same question about the HDUI but this time WITH the new software update. Is it faster / fast enough now?


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

ffletch said:


> Wow, if that wasn't good timing I don't know what was . So - same question about the HDUI but this time WITH the new software update. Is it faster / fast enough now?


so the new HD guides are faster?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

faster than 14.9.2.2? yes a little

faster than SDUI? you kidding?

fast enough for...? depends on who you asking. me? yes.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

I've always considered the HDUI to be "fast enough for me". But I came to the premiere directly from a Cable Co Motorola DVR that was just terrible. Before that, I had a Series 2. So personally, I've always ignored the "too slow" comments, because I've seen much worse, and was used to much worse prior to getting my Premiere. Like someone else said, it's really in the eye of the beholder. Too slow, fast enough, etc are going to mean different things for different people. The only way you will be able to tell is to get one for yourself to try. I would assume if you got one at Best Buy or something similar, then you could probably return it if you didn't like it. Not sure how that would play into the initial contract period.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Saberj said:


> I've always considered the HDUI to be "fast enough for me". But I came to the premiere directly from a Cable Co Motorola DVR that was just terrible. Before that, I had a Series 2. So personally, I've always ignored the "too slow" comments, because I've seen much worse, and was used to much worse prior to getting my Premiere. Like someone else said, it's really in the eye of the beholder. Too slow, fast enough, etc are going to mean different things for different people. The only way you will be able to tell is to get one for yourself to try. I would assume if you got one at Best Buy or something similar, then you could probably return it if you didn't like it. Not sure how that would play into the initial contract period.


correct the current HRxx DVR from DirecTV is as slow if not worse than the HDUI. And thats a SD menu here. I understand the new HD menu that DirecTV is pushing is nicer and faster...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

johnner1999 said:


> correct the current HRxx DVR from DirecTV is as slow if not worse than the HDUI. And thats a SD menu here. I understand the new HD menu that DirecTV is pushing is nicer and faster...


Yet, our local cable boxes are much faster. And have been for years... like the SDUI menus are. So yes, the definition of "slow" or "fast" is hugely subjective- based on previous experiences, comparisons to other devices (both TV related and not), expectations, and the way the user thinks or processes info.

To me, the HDUI is unacceptably slow/frustrating and made much worse by the delayed (yet interruptable) loading of elements on the screens. Like graphics popping up seconds after I highlight something. Or the useless Discovery Bar changes, seconds after I go into a menu. Or the delays when switching in and out of SD/HD since the menus are not HD. I am also very comfortable and used to the SDUI (after over a decade of use), so I will be a "tough cookie sell" when it comes to using the current design and speed (slow) of the HDUI. YET- I recognize and understand why some people find the HDUI performance to be perfectly fine or at least acceptable.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dave Zatz just posted a great video showing the new UI in action.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, I still find the UI too slow. However, I also find it attractive and modern - and use it nearly exclusively. Also, even though it's slower than some of TiVo's competitors, it's frequently more efficient due to better organization.


----------



## Saberj (Sep 29, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Dave Zatz just posted a great video showing the new UI in action.


I came to post that too. Anything that doesn't pull from the internet (IE - The Discovery Bar) is just fine, speed wise for me. It's when it starts retrieving that information that the slowdown becomes bothersome. But I don't think I've ever used the Discovery Bar. I tune it out, generally.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Saberj said:


> I came to post that too. Anything that doesn't pull from the internet (IE - The Discovery Bar) is just fine, speed wise for me. It's when it starts retrieving that information that the slowdown becomes bothersome. But I don't think I've ever used the Discovery Bar. I tune it out, generally.


Yeah, I rarely to never pull up anything on the Discovery Bar, but in regular use I find the NPL too slow to populate and to inconsistently populate. It's tolerable, just not ideal.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

sbiller said:


> Dave Zatz just posted a great video showing the new UI in action.





davezatz said:


> Yeah, I still find the UI too slow. However, I also find it attractive and modern - and use it nearly exclusively. Also, even though it's slower than some of TiVo's competitors, it's frequently more efficient due to better organization.


Our Premiere XL just received v20.2 and after having used it for a while I'm very pleased with the progress they've made with the HDUI. Thank you TiVo...finally!

We've had just about every model of TiVo since 2002. We pre-ordered our Premiere XL thinking it would be "the next big thing". After receiving it I was disappointed and an early (and repeat) complainer about the slow and half-baked nature of the Premiere's HDUI. I even added a cut and paste rant in the comments section of my monthly TiVo Survey.

I haven't used every single menu and/or feature but of all of the day-to-day normal menus we use we've found the response time to just about meet or beat the SDUI's. It seems like the first time I use a menu or feature it takes TiVo a moment or two to get that element up and running, but after that it's very snappy.

Even my wife (who had a greater dislike for the HDUI than I) commented about how much better it is...and that she won't mind using it now.

I don't know if it's just the UI that's improved or if TiVo has finally activated the second processor, but whatever they've done I'm a pretty happy camper with just about everything our Lifetime TiVo Premiere XL does now :up:.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

sbiller said:


> Dave Zatz just posted a great video showing the new UI in action.


If the new software makes mine that fast I will not be complaining about the slow HDUI.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I still use the SDUI because....I like the SDUI.


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

SD has sucked for at least 5-7 years


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

This may seem like a silly question, but will MRS work with the SDUI? MRS is the feature I will miss most about DirecTV when I am finished switching to Tivo, but, if I could get it on Premier, it might be worth trying the new boxes out. My concerns are:

1. Will the OTA tuner work well enough?
2. If the HDUI is too slow, will all the regular Tivo functions, including MRS work in the SDUI?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

ncted said:


> This may seem like a silly question, but will MRS work with the SDUI? MRS is the feature I will miss most about DirecTV when I am finished switching to Tivo, but, if I could get it on Premier, it might be worth trying the new boxes out. My concerns are:
> 
> 1. Will the OTA tuner work well enough?
> 2. If the HDUI is too slow, will all the regular Tivo functions, including MRS work in the SDUI?
> ...


I got the new 20.2 update yesterday evening. So far it is a lot faster and exceptionable to me. I been one critic about the Slow HDUI but if it does not slow down in the next week I'll change my view.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Well, I picked up a Premier from BB to try out. Signal strength is not nearly as good as on my HD Tivos. Does the 20.2 update address the OTA reception issues at all?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ncted said:


> Well, I picked up a Premier from BB to try out. Signal strength is not nearly as good as on my HD Tivos. Does the 20.2 update address the OTA reception issues at all?


I think it's been pointed out here that "signal strength" is a somewhat arbitrary number that is not necessarily comparable from one model to another. What counts is the number of reception errors, especially the number of uncorrected errors since those result in picture glitches. IOW, if there are in fact reception issues, you can't tell it by looking at the "signal strength" numbers.


----------



## rboutin2 (Oct 27, 2011)

i thought id throw my 2 cents in here too. i hated how slow the HDUI was when i got ym first premiere. BUT after using it for the last year, you just get used to it. DOes it break the experience? No. Will it ever stop my from buying another premiere? No. Will it stop me from recommending it to someone? No. In fact, i just recently bought another premiere for my living room. I can also say, that it is a noticeable difference in the HDUI speed from a year ago. Combined with the streaming out now, and the tivo android app, I must say, tivo is heading in the right direction. who knows what a year from now will bring lol?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> I think it's been pointed out here that "signal strength" is a somewhat arbitrary number that is not necessarily comparable from one model to another. What counts is the number of reception errors, especially the number of uncorrected errors since those result in picture glitches. IOW, if there are in fact reception issues, you can't tell it by looking at the "signal strength" numbers.


Yes, I was actually looking at the SNR numbers since the signal strength numbers were obvious calculated differently. I actually see fewer uncorrected errors so far on 14.9.2.2, but the SNR numbers are down 3-4 dB on the Premier.

-Ted


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

portishead said:


> SD has sucked for at least 5-7 years


Only if you feel a need to be entertained while selecting your entertainment.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you know if you are running the new HDUI? I see i'm running 14.9.2.2 and hd menu version 1-9/2011.10.14-1818. I don't see anything that says 20.2


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jpcamaro70 said:


> How do you know if you are running the new HDUI? I see i'm running 14.9.2.2 and hd menu version 1-9/2011.10.14-1818. I don't see anything that says 20.2


New version is 20.2. You'll see it on the Sys Info screen when you have it.










Here is the new flash and hd ui versions.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

I definately don't have it. Hope to get it soon and see the difference for myself. thanks sbiller


----------

